# Therapy Dog Training



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking to get involved in some therapy dog work with my dog, Mater. He's got a pretty stable temperament and is very social. But, I don't have access to the medical equipment and such to get him used to those things. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to seek out a training class that can better assist us in getting used to medical equipment?

I will most likely be going through TDI or TDInc. to get Mater certified.

Thanks for any help and/or info.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Cassie - a very good question with a very EASY answer! 

I think a class is a huge waste of time and money. It isn't so much medical equipment as it is the entire environment.

Nursing homes allow pets (regular untrained pet dogs) to visit. Take your dog to walk through the halls. The medical equipment is stored in the hallways and your dog will begin to be desensitized to the sounds of oxygen machines and old people moaning. (Not being rude or insensitive, that is a real noise in these facilities that can freak out dogs!)

The staff needs therapy too, and they will probably stop by to pet. This is a nice introduction to therapy work without your dog having to also deal with "strange" looking and smelling people right from the start.

If the dog is suited to the work, I do one visit to walk in the halls and do obedience. Sniff out the equipment if necessary. The second visit is the same plus petting from the staff. The third visit, I ask the staff which of the residents like dogs and I do 2 visits, each 5 - 10 minutes. 

Watch CNN before you go so you have something to talk about. Some people want to "visit the dog" but they just want to talk to you. Some people want to hear about your dog training. Pretty much everyone will tell you a long story about the dog they had when they were young. Some people talk about the news. Some people say nothing at all (creeps me out). And everyone is watching CNN or local news. 

TDI testing is very, very easy for a dog suited to the work. It is the AKC CGC test plus 1) medical equipment and 2) "say hello" command - the dog being accessible for petting. 

Don't underestimate the "say hello" command. It might require your dog getting up on a chair, getting into someone's bed, or getting very close to a wheelchair. MOST dogs will not approach a trembling arthritic hand from someone in a wheelchair, so this is something to train for.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you! I will call a local nursing home and try to set something up so that I can really see my dog's reaction to everything.

Oh, and I'm not going through TDI, they don't have any close testers. I'm going through TDInc., it's a different group.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Can you link to their website? I haven't heard of them. 

FYI - Whether or not you NEED to certify a Therapy Dog depends on the facility you visit. None of the places (nursing homes and hospitals) that I have volunteered with a Therapy Dog have required certification. Some areas are different and have strict requirements. Of course, you might want a certification anyway to make you feel good.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes here is their website: http://www.therapydogs.com/

I'd really like to get Mater to the point that he would be very good at going to the Children's Hospital and I think that they need a certification.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh, I looked up the requirements for the children hospital. They have their own screening process... I don't know how I feel about some of there tests. Here is a link: http://www.cincinnatichildrens.org/give/volunteer/dog/profile/apply/behavior.htm


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow. #4 and #7. I can't even figure out a purpose for those.  The rest are a lot more invasive that a TDI, for example. But legitimate considering it is a children's hospital and "kids will be kids."


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

I understand that kids will be kids but I think that the handler should be able to look out for a dog's safety and that kids should be asked to NOT do some of those things. I know that a lot of these children are seriously ill but they should still be required to follow some rules to keep themselves and the dogs safe.

I sent an email to the person in charge of their therapy dog program asking if they would except another therapy dog certification in place of their behavior screening. I'll see what kind of response I get back.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Cassie Ziegler said:


> I understand that kids will be kids but I think that the handler should be able to look out for a dog's safety and that kids should be asked to NOT do some of those things. I know that a lot of these children are seriously ill but they should still be required to follow some rules to keep themselves and the dogs safe.
> 
> I sent an email to the person in charge of their therapy dog program asking if they would except another therapy dog certification in place of their behavior screening. I'll see what kind of response I get back.


Yeah - MY kid (3 yrs old) would never DREAM of doing any of that stuff! But there are wild ones out there and the dogs have to be stable and prepared. One of my service dogs got mobbed by a 4 toddlers at a shopping mall last week. He was perfect (for a service dog). He did not break position, he remained focused on his handler, and did not solicit attention or react to the kids. A stable and prepared dog. Of course that is completely the opposite of a therapy dog that must solicit attention. 

Prepare for the worst, and you can relax and work confidently with your dog.


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Anne has some great information. It is right on. The test for TDI is fairly simple. CGC plus a few more "simple" tests. 

The only thing I would add is make sure you mention to the facilities you want to visit, that your dog carries a liability policy through the organization. 

My Lab was certified under TDI. I found that some Activities Directors were hesitant to start a program if there was not one already in place. 

Oh yea....stop using any motivational toy that remotely resembles a tennis ball. You might even want to proof it well! It will make sense when you start your visits. lol


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

He isn't toy driven so we won't have an issue with tennis balls on the bottoms of walkers 

So I got a reply back from the person in charge. They don't accept other certifications. Mater would have to go through their screening process. I'm not really sure I feel comfortable with someone strange trying to alpha roll my dog... I'm sure Mater would be fine with it but I don't think that it is a very safe practice for the testers to be doing.


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Alpha roll on a therapy dog? I see no valid reason to roll ANY dog let alone a therapy dog. I would run away from that to avoid that conflict. That is over the top pressure IMO. 

Do they think a patient would roll a dog? "Here nice doggie let me scruff you, and Alpha roll you cute poochy-poo".

I bet the evaluators love doing that test! That is a plan for disaster. What happens when the test dog reacts and nails the tester? Do they go after *you* for damages from the bite to the tester?


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

This is a children's hospital. I doubt very seriously an ill child could alpha roll my 60# dog. I just don't see any point in it. I'll be checking out another children's hospital that is a further drive to see what their requirements are. It may only be something that I do once a month because it is a long drive.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

I emailed the person about my concern with test #7 (alpha rolling) and she explained it a lot differently than what is described on the website.
Her description:


> Test 7 as it is really practiced is not a real alpha roll. We have the dog lying down and we tend to pet them onto their side and continue to rub their belly and see if we can move them onto their backs. If they won't allow this roll, what are they doing instead. If they continue to allow us to rub their bellies, that's O.K. but if they get upset about the attempt to roll them over, then we have a problem. Children will do all sorts of strange things to dogs while interacting with them. This test is actually a gradual process, but one that helps us to determine how compliant the dog is going to be with strangers.


Website description:


> *TEST 7: Restraining the dog on its back
> *Grasp the dog around the chest or by the legs and roll the dog over onto its back on the floor. Restrain the dog with one or both hands on its chest. Try to make eye contact. After 15 seconds record the reaction.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Those certainly are two different pictures! Why not try the test, print out that message and bring it with. If someone tries to man-handle your dog, interrupt the test and leave. I agree it's not worth it!


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

I just thought I would let everyone know that Mater will be evaluated on September 10 for his therapy dog certification! We are still working on some issues but I think that it will all come together in a couple of weeks


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

=D> Let us know how he does!


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Unfortunately things are going as planned  I have hit a major wall with Mater. When I take him to the store he kind of shuts down on me. It's almost as if his ears close and he doesn't hear me. However, he isn't like this in other places. I am going to continue to work on his issues but I think that I'm going to wait until spring because he will be 3 then and will hopefully have matured a little more mentally. I know that this is mostly my fault because I have been slacking in his OB - a full time student and trying to work part time takes up the majority of my time.

If you have any advice/suggestions/tips they would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Gloria Miller (Jul 22, 2010)

What kind of store are you taking him to? Is he a service dog in training or therapy dog? If it's a pet friendly store, like Petsmart, he might just be highly distracted by the other dogs and smells in the store. Therapy dogs only have to have a good temperament and like to socialize. I don't know what you mean by 'shutting down' in a store. He isn't supposed to be performing tasks, is he? Or is he just not ressponding to OB commands? He might need a little refreshing on his OB training. You can reinforce his skills everyday just around the house. I run my dogs through commands each day just so they don't forget them, it doesn't take long.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Gloria Miller said:


> What kind of store are you taking him to? Is he a service dog in training or therapy dog? If it's a pet friendly store, like Petsmart, he might just be highly distracted by the other dogs and smells in the store. Therapy dogs only have to have a good temperament and like to socialize. I don't know what you mean by 'shutting down' in a store. He isn't supposed to be performing tasks, is he? Or is he just not ressponding to OB commands? He might need a little refreshing on his OB training. You can reinforce his skills everyday just around the house. I run my dogs through commands each day just so they don't forget them, it doesn't take long.


I'm taking him to a farm supply store that is pet friendly. He's a therapy dog in training. When I mean that he is shutting down it's almost like he "forgets" all of his OB or even just doesn't "hear" me. I don't have this issue with parks and flea markets so I'm not really sure why it is happening here. I do go over his commands everyday, not in a training session per say but I do make him work for treats, toys, attention, etc. I do occasionally have small training sessions with him about 5-10 minutes in and out of the house - he does well with them. I thought that a therapy dog needed to be able to preform simple OB with distractions??


----------



## Gloria Miller (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, he does need to be obedient with distractions. When you said shutting down I thought perhaps he was a SD and not doing his trained tasks in public. If he was solid on his obedience before this started then maybe he just needs alot more access to the public in pet friendly stores. Or run him through the intermediate obedience class again. Advanced class is just about good social skills and manners so it would be a waste. But the intermediate might make his sit, stay, stand, down commands rock solid. I put mine through twice, even after he graduated. I waited two weeks and put him through again until there were no issues. Especially if he was in a group class. They are so distracting. Have you trained the 'watch me' command so he focuses on you? That really helps when he has a mind of his own. Treat him for watching you and waiting for your next command. Anytime you take him into any kind of animal or feed store the scents are overwhelming for him to iignore. LOL. Maybe let him sniff around a little, unless he's obnoxious about it. He's just checking the place out. After a few trips maybe he'll be more attentive to his commands. Good luck.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gloria Miller said:


> Yes, he does need to be obedient with distractions. When you said shutting down I thought perhaps he was a SD and not doing his trained tasks in public. If he was solid on his obedience before this started then maybe he just needs alot more access to the public in pet friendly stores. Or run him through the intermediate obedience class again. Advanced class is just about good social skills and manners so it would be a waste. But the intermediate might make his sit, stay, stand, down commands rock solid. I put mine through twice, even after he graduated. I waited two weeks and put him through again until there were no issues. Especially if he was in a group class. They are so distracting. Have you trained the 'watch me' command so he focuses on you? That really helps when he has a mind of his own. Treat him for watching you and waiting for your next command. Anytime you take him into any kind of animal or feed store the scents are overwhelming for him to iignore. LOL. Maybe let him sniff around a little, unless he's obnoxious about it. He's just checking the place out. After a few trips maybe he'll be more attentive to his commands. Good luck.


corrections involved or straight positive?


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, I do use corrections.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

Just curious...how old is Mater anyway? Is it possible he is in a developmental or transitional period?


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Mater is about 2 years old, he will be about 3 in the spring - we adopted him so exact age isn't known. So I guess he could be still developing/transitioning. That is why I have decided to wait to have him evaluated in the spring. I'm working with him and pretty much just going back to the basics with him. Then I will start adding in the distractions and new places.


----------

